# Lets hear it who was successful



## deepwoods (Nov 18, 2002)

walleyeguy22 said:


> I I say screw them i dont think they should take yours aways


That's not the way I feel at all. The "them" that would be screwed would be a fellow sportsmen or women that has waited longer than myself and rightfully deserves to get it. Heck it may even be a first timer or even a youngster that would be out of luck because of a mix up? No thanks I don't need it that bad. 

Like I mentioned earlier I would gladly return my tag to make things right. I'll wait my turn and just go next year. 

I believe in Karma. Do good, get good. Screw them now and you'll be on the wrong end down the line.


----------



## Mtnman198 (Jan 5, 2001)

Remember Fella's It was a lottery, I am sure if you had the right numbers in the Lotto/Big Game you would want your money. I dont think you would buy that they meant to draw someone else. I agree, the guys that should get drawn should... But at the same time the guys that thought they were succ. should as well. 

Do we even know how bad it was? Maybe its only in an isolated unit???

I still think my wife has something to do with this...............:evilsmile


----------



## deepwoods (Nov 18, 2002)

Mtnman198 said:


> I still think my wife has something to do with this...............:evilsmile


:lol: or my ex.


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

IMO, it is not like the lottery. It is my understanding that if you have 100 licenses available for a unit, and 20 applied with 6pts and 70 applied with 5 pts, 100 applied with 4 pts etc... that all people with 6pts will get a permit, all with 5pts will get a permit, then for the remaining 10 licenses they will draw 10 names out of the 100 with 4pts and not even touch anyone with fewer points.

So in essence, if you have guys that currently have 6pts and they did not get a license but someone with 2 points did, the guy with 2points should never have even been in consideration in the first place.

Like some have said, if you were drawn in error this year, no biggie, you'll get your extra point and will get drawn the next year or year after.


----------



## One Eye (Sep 10, 2000)

What I find interesting is that tehy cannot fix this quickly. I work in the computer field, and it should not be that hard to identify the problem and rerun the lottery routine.

In reality, there are a bunch politicos in a room right trying to figure our how to point the finger at someone else rather than simply admitting there was an error and this is our plan to fix it. We all know that there are computer errors sometimes. The real test of customer service is how you respond, not whose fault it is.

Dan


----------



## Mtnman198 (Jan 5, 2001)

TSS

You are correct, that is the way it should be and probably will be, but the biggest problem will be where there is an overlap in tags issued. Like when all tags are issued to say 7 pointers then drop down to the 6 point bracket and only 50% get drawn in that bracket, it is then a lottery... and if you already saw you are succ. it is not fair to have to take chances again and not get drawn in that bracket. 

In some cases you have a slight chance to get drawn with no points, If you drew the first time at say 10% odds, then have to do it again, 90% chance you wont the second time, seems that part wont be fair.... But we really dont know what the entire problem is do we??? Maybe all units but bergland are fine...


----------



## walleyeguy22 (Feb 12, 2007)

deepwoods said:


> That's not the way I feel at all. The "them" that would be screwed would be a fellow sportsmen or women that has waited longer than myself and rightfully deserves to get it. Heck it may even be a first timer or even a youngster that would be out of luck because of a mix up? No thanks I don't need it that bad.
> 
> Like I mentioned earlier I would gladly return my tag to make things right. I'll wait my turn and just go next year.
> 
> I believe in Karma. Do good, get good. Screw them now and you'll be on the wrong end down the line.


 
You must work the computer company that ran the drawing.:lol:


----------



## walleyeguy22 (Feb 12, 2007)

TSS Caddis said:


> Like some have said, if you were drawn in error this year, no biggie, you'll get your extra point and will get drawn the next year or year after.


Fine and dandy as long as you are still around next year or the year after.


----------



## deepwoods (Nov 18, 2002)

walleyeguy22 said:


> You must work the computer company that ran the drawing.:lol:


Thankfully no. :lol: I have enough issues. Just imagining if I was on the other end of the equation. I would want it made right.


----------



## walleyeguy22 (Feb 12, 2007)

Having Granholm and Humphries down there running things it's like Ray Charles leading Stevie Wonder.


----------



## ArrowHawk (Apr 1, 2003)

Just went on and check and all it says is check back on *6-29-2007*


----------



## walleyeguy22 (Feb 12, 2007)

Check back in 3 1/2 weeks LOL


----------



## yooperkenny (Jul 13, 2004)

Well I'll throw in my 2 cents also - first off, I feel bad for you guys that are waiting for drawing results in order to make plans with outfitters, asking for time off work and so on. I don't have a dog in this particular fight this year because I just took my point hoping to hunt in a few years again.
I'm assuming they won't hose THAT up, but maybe I have too much faith.

The way I understand it, the lottery analogy holds up - it's just that if you have 7 points then you're thrown into the barrel 7 times - so you have 7x the chances to draw than a guy with 1 point. However nothing is guaranteed even if the odds are strongly in your favor, i.e it doesn't matter how many points you have if your luck is extraordinarily BAD. :lol: 

I can also generally speak to the I.T. side of it because that's what I do for a living as well. We have no idea whether the issue was hardware or some kind of software fart in the application itself or the operating system. We also don't know if the software they're running is what they've always run or if they've upgraded to the latest flashy vaporware. Maybe they switched to Vista! :yikes: Did they exhaustively test it? Did the number of applicants grow this year to exceed some threshold that broke the camel's back? Could be anything and I'm betting most of us will never know. Consider also that if they even know by now what happened, they have to fix it (or maybe some coder in India working from a spec has to) and then by God they better test the crap out of it with realistic scenarios so they won't have a repeat fiasco. This is going to happen when we become so dependent on machines for everything - at least it's just hunting tags and not someone's medical records!

Good luck to all.....Gotta go - there's a bear in my bird feeder!


----------



## walleyeguy22 (Feb 12, 2007)

Thats not the way it works if there 50 guys with 7 points applying for the first hunt of an area and 50 guys with 6 points the 50 with 7 get license before even one with 6 points does and so on down the line. The method you are talking abpout applies to the elk drawings.


----------



## yooperkenny (Jul 13, 2004)

walleyeguy22 said:


> Thats not the way it works if there 50 guys with 7 points applying for the first hunt of an area and 50 guys with 6 points the 50 with 7 get license before even one with 6 points does and so on down the line. The method you are talking abpout applies to the elk drawings.


You're right. From the DNR website:

"In the (bear) license drawing, applicants with the greatest number of points in each hunt are issued licenses first".
[/COLOR] 
Thanks - I stand corrected.


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

yooperkenny said:


> I can also generally speak to the I.T. side of it because that's what I do for a living as well. We have no idea whether the issue was hardware or some kind of software fart in the application itself or the operating system.


Can not possibly be hardware, OS etc...they do not play into business rules.

Could be code issue but IMO, probably not since extensive unit, qa and fat testing would have been prior to releasing the new code into production. That is unless they missed some regression testing or they had a configuration management issue and the wrong code made it's way to production, but even then having people with 2 points get drawn before someone with 6 would not make sense since no version of code would have supported that type of rule. My guess is that the business objects are written to allow for the state to conduct drawings with having table entries drive the business rules. I would guess some state employee setup the drawing incorrectly on some maintenance window.

Pure speculation, but logically the odds point that way.


----------



## wildcoy73 (Mar 2, 2004)

what a screw up glad i have not sent the deposit for my wifes hunt out yet, but need the dnr to get this thing straightened out so i can plan my fall out. hate to sit and wait. but have had this problem a few years ago with turkeies on line said i was unsuccesfull than i get a post card telling me i can go and purchase my tag. so i purchased a tag


----------



## kotz21 (Feb 18, 2007)

on the hotline do they tell you anything other than check back At a later date?? thanx for the Hotline number guys


----------



## bhugo (Jan 12, 2007)

The DNR seems to have quite a few problems with the whole bear tag lottery. Does this/has this ever happened with turkeys or elk lotteries?


----------



## fowl assasination (Mar 18, 2006)

They are just doing this so they can get that bill passed to raise the tags because they need their money. If told us today a lot of people would go and try to beat the price increase and i dont think they want that.


----------



## soggybtmboys (Feb 24, 2007)

fowl assasination said:


> They are just doing this so they can get that bill passed to raise the tags because they need their money. If told us today a lot of people would go and try to beat the price increase and i dont think they want that.


I don't think this is the case here, the DNR has had problems with the bear lottery before.


----------



## walleyeguy22 (Feb 12, 2007)

Even a better reason to have it ironed out by now. don't they get enough money to deal with it?


----------



## upnorfdaddy (Jun 13, 2007)

My buddy and myself were successful in the Newberry- 3rd period


----------



## One Eye (Sep 10, 2000)

Yes, I was successful for the Newberry Unit, 1st Hunt period.

Dan


----------



## thornapple (Feb 3, 2003)

I am good to go also. Bergland, september 10th-october21. :bouncy:


----------

